# Do I need to replace my Tropica substrate after a year?



## RolyMo (27 May 2013)

Just curious, as its coming up to 1 year with my first tank.

It has a 1cm layer of Tropica substrate with white/cream colour sand on top. Medium planted.

Does the substrate loose its nutrient qualities? Should I be replacing it ( not that I am in a hurry)?

Thanks in advance.
Roland


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Michael W (27 May 2013)

I'm not too familiar with specialist substrate but I don't know if you do need to change it so quickly since you dose EI, wouldn't that take some of the 'pressure' of the substrate being the only source of nutrients making it able to last longer? Just a little guess, others with more knowledge on substrate may say otherwise. 

Michael.


----------



## John S (27 May 2013)

No need Roly. You could add root tabs if you wanted to but as you dose EI you have all your nutrients in the water column.


----------



## Kurono (27 May 2013)

Nah I'd think your substrate would be good atleast for 3+Years minimum depending on how many plants ya got, I mean I've seen the numbers on the nutrients and they look like they are supposed to last longer then most fish that'd be in the aquarium.


----------



## RolyMo (27 May 2013)

Thanks guys. I was dreading having to outlay for more substrate.


----------



## Kurono (27 May 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Thanks guys. I was dreading having to outlay for more substrate.


I had this same feeling when I noticed root plants dying in my substrate but I hadn't realized my eco complete was cutting the roots xD 

Btw is there a pic of your tank on this forum? i'd love to see it.


----------



## RolyMo (28 May 2013)

hi Kurono
I will take a new pic shortly. I am currently fighting some sort of algae at the moment, so it looks a little bare at the moment.
My journal is here.
R


----------

